# cherry wood quesion



## smokinbobo (Jun 21, 2009)

I have a nice size piece of cherry wood that I scaped up from a jobsite from a fallen tree a month ago, my co worker who seems to know his trees said its a cherry tree but he was unsure of what type of cherry.  Is there any cherry out there that is better than another and any that you shouldnt use?  I'll try taking a pic and posting later to see if anyone can tell me what kind.


----------



## flash (Jun 21, 2009)

Not sure where you are located, but I just found out we have a tall, small berry type Cherry tree here in NW Florida. Now, I don't know how this compares with say, Bing Cherry trees, but the wood smells great when used in the smoker. I like to combo it with Pecan for Fish or Chicken and with Oak for Beef.


----------



## smokinbobo (Jun 21, 2009)

I'm in the hudson valley, New York.  We have a few different species of cherry I guess, I was more wondering if there was any type of cherry NOT to use for smoking.


----------



## fire it up (Jun 21, 2009)

A picture would be great.
Around here we have lots and lots of wild cherry trees.  Got a ton of it seasoning in the backyard.
Don't know if one form of cherry is better than another but a true wood aficionado could tell you.
But hey, if it's cherry it's good for smokin!


----------



## davenh (Jun 21, 2009)

If it was a big tree, probably Black Cherry. Good Stuff 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.


----------



## alx (Jun 21, 2009)

I use cherry alot.Wild cherry here can get 3-4 foot in circumference.

I use red oak alot-abundant like cherry here..I keep a few cords for firewood, as both woods when seasoned are excellent firewood as well.

Orchard cherry can have subtle differences from wild species.
The orchard cherry i get tends to be prunings.

Post a pic like you said...


----------

